# 'I want them to...'



## pizzakid

Mmkay, what happens to the subjunctive in sentences like these? Can anyone provide a translation?

I want them to go.
I need the dogs to eat.
They want you to be like me.
They think that you want to eat it.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## OldAvatar

I want them to go.
_Vreau ca ei să plece._
I need the dogs to eat.
_Am nevoie ca aceşti câini să mănânce._
They want you to be like me.
_Ei vor ca tu să fii ca mine._
They think that you want to eat it.
_Ei cred că tu vrei să mănânci _(to eat what?)_._


----------



## woodchuck69

There's no subjunctive in those sentences.Subjunctive is not used after verbs *want* or *need. *

_ex. I suggest that he buy it._


----------



## pizzakid

That clears things up, thanks!


----------

